# Firefox 15 and Thunderbird 15



## eldarsudden (Sep 21, 2012)

Keep crashing after upgrading from Firefox 14.0.1 to Firefox 15.0.1:


```
FreeBSD freebsd83 8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Jun 11 23:52:38 UTC 2012     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

firefox
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so: Undefined symbol "posix_fallocate"
```


----------



## eldarsudden (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks like packages: firefox-15.0.1,1 and thunderbird-15.0.1,1 are broken.
After full upgrade: 
	
	



```
portmaster -ir firefox
```
 firefox is working fine.


----------

